
This is what happens when you take Ayn Rand seriously - amatheus
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/making-sense/column-this-is-what-happens-when-you-take-ayn-rand-seriously
======
dankohn1
"There are two novels that can change a bookish fourteen-year old’s life: The
Lord of the Rings and Atlas Shrugged. One is a childish fantasy that often
engenders a lifelong obsession with its unbelievable heroes, leading to an
emotionally stunted, socially crippled adulthood, unable to deal with the real
world. The other, of course, involves orcs."
[http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/04/27/a-is-not-a-it-
se...](http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/04/27/a-is-not-a-it-seems/)

------
MCRed
No better proof of the intellectual bankruptcy than the left can be found in
the constant bashing of Ayn Rand -- and the companion ignoring of her
philosophy - Objectivism. Or the book Atlas Shrugged, which is a 1,000 page
logical argument of all the different ways that leftism is evil.

The left can't stand the risk of people actually reading the book before
metaphorically burning it, and so they bash Rand and ignore Objectivism.

The reality is, if you read Atlas Shrugged, and you're a thinking being, you
will no longer be a leftist afterwards.

Alas, now the Left wants to silence any dissent- calling it "hate speech" and
on this site, literally making people who think independently invisible (if
they aren't hellbanned.)

What a shame. What happened to tolerance? What happened to embracing facts,
logic and reason?

~~~
dalke
Do you have any comments about the referenced essay? Because what you wrote
seems like a tangential complaint rather than addressing anything in the
essay.

What is the Objectivist interpretation of what happened with Sears and in
Honduras? If those are incorrect or atypical examples of Objectivism as
applied on a larger scale, what are the better examples of success stories?

